# FLORIDA-Beaut. young male GR needs foster or home



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful boy, wish I lived in FL.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping up*

Bumping up.this beautiful boy needs a home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*FLORIDA-Diesel, male GR needs a foster or adopter!!*

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ng-male-gr-needs-foster-home.html#post4907489

FLORIDA-Beaut. young male GR needs foster or home 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Golde...479?fref=photo
*
Please check out 2 1/2 year old Diesel. He is with Gold. Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida and 
is in boarding and needs an immediate foster home or adoptive home. Can you spread the word!///



Golden Retriever Rescue of Southwest Florida 

15 hours ago
.

*URGENT: Diesel needs a foster or forever home* (6 photos)


Diesel is a handsome and strong 2 1/2-year old who would do best as an only pet with a dog-savvy man or woman. Though he is a little shy at first, he warms up quickly and adores attention. He is a smart and friendly boy, but he has a somewhat-challenging personality and will definitely require sessions with a trainer. In the right hands, Diesel will thrive and become a wonderful companion. We are currently boarding this boy, so time is of the essence. *If you are interested in fostering or adopting Diesel, please email [email protected]*


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gold...-Southwest-Florida/122770854404479?fref=photo
> 
> Please check out 2 1/2 year old Diesel. He is with Gold. Ret. Rescue of Southwest Florida and
> is in boarding and needs an immediate foster home or adoptive home. Can you spread the word!///
> ...


Thanks Karen519!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*

Bumping up for Diesel!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm hoping Diesel finds a family. They have so many wonderful goldens at that rescue. I am really impressed with the quality of their facebook page. A lot of deserving dogs would be adopted if each one had their story presented in such a professional manner.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Diesel*

I msg.'d someone I know in Tampa, Florida, so she can share Diesel's pic and info!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kellyguy*



kellyguy said:


> I'm hoping Diesel finds a family. They have so many wonderful goldens at that rescue. I am really impressed with the quality of their facebook page. A lot of deserving dogs would be adopted if each one had their story presented in such a professional manner.


Kellyguy: Praying just the right person/persons come along for Diesel!
I agree, they sure do have a lot of beautiful dogs for adoption!!
http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...www.facebook.com/pages/Golde...479?fref=photo


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen, any update on Diesel?

When I clicked on the link for him, I'm getting a message saying the page is unavailable, link is broken or the page has been removed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadly, no update yet*

Sandy: Here is the link.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gold...-Southwest-Florida/122770854404479?fref=photo
Click on this and go down to Diesel's Story, Aug. 27th.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I just got to info about him here: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gold...lorida/122770854404479?sk=app_212057475488146.

They have several other Goldens, including a boy who is only one year old.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks Karen and Goldensgirl.

This GR Rescue sure has some beautiful goldens.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> I'm hoping Diesel finds a family. They have so many wonderful goldens at that rescue. I am really impressed with the quality of their facebook page. A lot of deserving dogs would be adopted if each one had their story presented in such a professional manner.


Thank you Kellyguy for the nice comments about our rescue! GRRSWF.org goes the extra mile for our rescued furkids. Dancer would not have been our foster forever girl if it hadn't been for them saving her - more than once! They are truly my Heroes and I'm so proud to foster for them. ???


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

We just got a nine yr old golden oldie boy in, Captain Morgan. He was surrendered by his beloved family due to financial issues. He's a love! Cap'in is in a foster home until he is adopted by his forever family. ?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl and jeanie beth*

*GOLDENSGIRL*

Thanks for the link to Diesel and the other wonderful dogs they have for adoption.

*JEANIE BETH:*
Captain Morgan looks like a Sweetheart, too!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

jennretz said:


> Any updates?


The FB page still lists Diesel as available. I just checked.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

Thanks for letting us know that Diesel still needs a foster or adopter!
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gold...lorida/122770854404479?sk=app_212057475488146


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope he finds a good loving home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Diesel! What a beautiful boy!


----------

